
Using ARM emulation on other Android x86 distributions - mariuz
http://www.buildroid.org/blog/?p=198
======
mtgx
It's funny that we're talking about "ARM emulation" on x86 chips. So far, if
anything, x86 was emulated on other architectures. Times are changing.

------
dharma1
Maybe Apple should have a look at this - if ARM emulation fast enough on X86,
you could potentially run iOS and OSX on the same machine.

I wouldn't mind an Apple tablet with an optional bluetooth keyboard (and
mouse?) running both iOS and OSX. The Win8 dual OS paradigm isn't perfect, but
for now it works pretty OK - especially if you want something ultra portable
for both work and play.

~~~
ConstantineXVI
This wouldn't fly; a dual-OS situation is more complexity than Apple would
like to expose. If anything, it's more likely that ARMs start popping up on
the Mac. Remember that Apple has a reasonable amount of control over ARM,
where they have to take whatever Intel gives them for x86.

~~~
dharma1
OSX running on ARM? I don't think that would fly, not enough horsepower and
you'd have to rewrite/recompile all legacy apps, exactly the problem Win8 RT
has with ARM.

If x86 mobile SoC's do improve as much as Intel thinks over ARMin the next 1-2
years, will be interesting where that leaves Apple and iOS.

